# Tapas New Years Party...looking for ideas



## sicklyscott (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

My wife and I and looking to host a Tapas New Years party for our family.  We haven't really solidified the menu yet but here are some of the ideas we have:

- Mussels in a white wine tomato sauce
- Mini fritadas
- stuffed mushrooms (not sure with what yet)
- chicken wings
- empanadas (not sure what to stuff it with yet)
- usual cheese and olive assortment

We'll probably have about 10 people or so who are pretty big eaters.  

Do any of you have any suggestions on recipes for the above or any other dishes we should add?  I know we'll need quite a few more to satisfy the village people.

Thanks for your help
Scott


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Dec 23, 2008)

I like to stick w/ my traditional recipe for the stuffed mushrooms.  W/ chopped mushroom stems, garlic, bread crumbs, seasonings and top w/ cheese. 
 As far as adding other items, dips and cheese ball/log w/ crackers are always a hit.


----------



## jennifer75 (Dec 23, 2008)

I had the, THE, theeeee best Roasted Lentyls at a Tapas bar....LOVED THEM.  Absolutely loved them.  And when you find the recipe, send it to me.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 23, 2008)

Wonton wrapper pot stickers are easy and can be made ahead of time.

Bacon or prosciutto wrapped shrimp with Jack Daniels mustard.

Pretty much any appetizer you can think of.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 23, 2008)

The thing I always look forward to most  when Tapas are involved is probably the simplest thing on the menu -  Manchego Cheese with Membrillo (Quince Paste) I have seen it simply on toothpicks on little crackers or with prosciutto. Love it and consider it one of  those Tapas must haves.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm really fond of Alcachofas con Jamon... and it's so simple!  Just drain marinated artichoke hearts VERY well, then wrap with a strip of Iberico ham and secure with a toothpick.  
another favorite is Pinchos Morunos -- little bites of sizzling pork.


----------



## archiduc (Dec 23, 2008)

sicklyscott said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My wife and I and looking to host a Tapas New Years party for our family. We haven't really solidified the menu yet but here are some of the ideas we have:
> 
> ...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 24, 2008)

As far as stuffing the mushrooms &/or empanadas - think of using sausage, chorizo if you can get it!!

Another favorite of mine is shrimp sauteed in some nice garlicy olive oil & some diced tomatoes or a bit of your favorite Spanish or Mexican type sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 24, 2008)

If they're big eaters, you will need some meats. Meatballs in bbq sauce or a combination of chili sauce and grape jelly is good. Crostini with any number of toppings, like goat cheese and roasted peppers, or pesto and chopped tomatoes.

Or search for kadesma's Sunday dinners - she always has a wonderful-sounding assortment of goodies


----------

